# Oregon 200



## Rooster_Smasher (Oct 18, 2003)

Ok Fella's,

Need a lil help. Just bought the Oregon 200... Anyone on here have one ? I am wondering what is the best Lake map chip to buy. Should I down load off the internet or buy the CD or the chip... HELP... I want to use it for fishing the Michigan inland lakes as well as some of the great lakes. 

Any input would be GREAT. Thanks,

Rooster


----------

